# how to get this color of tiger maple



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi.
I'm thinking of using tiger maple for my next project (tv stand), but my wife insists on no light colored woods.
So I need to stain it somehow…
I found this on google images:


I think I like that color… any quick ideas on how I can achieve something similar?
Maybe a TransTint dye… maybe the Reddish Brown?

Also, I was thinking of using walnut for the legs of this tv stand, the tiger maple for everything else. 
How do you think that would look? 
I see walnut with tiger maple a lot, and it looks good, but usually the tiger maple isn't stained like I'm looking to have to do.

Thanks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Check this out


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

tiger maple is gorgeous..I like it best with no dyes..just shellac to bring out the figure..I mix mine with cherry..All the furniture in my house is a cherry/figured maple mix…but you can use dyes, there have been many articles in magazines on how to do it. Check for them


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

The youtube vid is pretty much exactly how I finish Tiger Maple. I use a water based Aniline Dye, Danish oil and Lacquer.


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

That is a good video. He is sanding wet. At what point do you let it dry? Is there a dry sand? Tung oil would have to go onto a dry board.


----------



## HenryH (Jan 29, 2009)

Spam - I used an aniline dye on one of my tiger maple projects.
See http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23741
I used Moser's Golden Maple Aniline dye. It's powder that you mix with hot water. After the dye I used one soaking coat of Boiled linseed Oil. That makes it Pop! I then put 4 coats of shellac to give it an aged feel.
Worked for me.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like a 'vermont maple'....the colour of my stain….i dont know if you have an HD nearby but mine has stain samples to take home


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Water Soluble aniline dye is definitely the way to go.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

See this link for a source of aniline dyes and a color chart to assist in your selection. You may have to mix some to get the right tone. They are easy to use and work well.

http://woodworker.com/w-s-lt-gold-oak-aniline-dye-mssu-843-924.asp?search=dye&searchmode=2

There are a number of articles on how to enhance curly maple figure. Go to the FWW site and see if the Cordino article in FWW number 104 is available without buying the upgrade service. If not, let me know and I can email you some articles.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Good luck, It's some beautiful wood.


----------

